# تصميم الجدران الاستنادية كونتر فورت كود ACI - ورقة اكسل - sheet excel-Counterfort retaining walls



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 أغسطس 2015)

- تصميم الجدران الاستنادية كونترفورت
 ورقة اكسل وفق الكود ACI
​*- ميثال تصميم يدوي كامل 

*_* RETAINING COUNTERFORT WALL design ACI CODE 
*_




_*
*__*
*_



_*
*_



_*

*_



_*

*_



































_*
*_



_*
*_



_*

*_



_*
*_


----------



## ماجد شرف (9 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## amrcivil (17 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## abdelbaky (18 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله لدكتور يوسف وزاده من فضله


----------



## kazali016 (25 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## sulaimance (31 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## galal980 (31 أغسطس 2015)

ما شاء الله موضوع متكامل فعلا
سلمت يداك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (1 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Karim salah83 (1 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع المميز:75:


----------



## Mohamed laith (19 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelbaky (26 نوفمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك .. د/ يوسف


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamed_72 (30 نوفمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## olma (4 ديسمبر 2016)

شكرا" جزيلا" الفاضل د يوسف ، شكرا" لكل مساهماتك القيمة و علمك الذي تنفعنا به دوما" ، ندعو لك بخير الجزاء إن شاء الله ، نرجو الدوام لمساهماتك القيمة مع تقديرنا و احترامنا لشخصكم الكريم


----------

